# AGR mastercard



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you please tell my why I keep getting offers from AGR like "get 2 free round trips when you sign up for the AGR MasterCard" but when I apply for the damn card I'm denied. Why do they keep sending me offers if I do not qualify for the card?  I also got a offer from capital one and they approved me so I guess Chase is more picky.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 20, 2011)

I think we'd need to see your FICO and its proprietary equivalents to know the answer to that.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably for the same reason that my 7 year old stepson keeps getting them in the mail.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed! The magic words in the offers is "You're Pre-qualified!" (But then you have to give them all your information. So if you're pre-qualified, shouldn't they already know that information?




)

Even my *CAT* has been pre-qualified!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 20, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Can you please tell my why I keep getting offers from AGR like "get 2 free round trips when you sign up for the AGR MasterCard" but when I apply for the damn card I'm denied. Why do they keep sending me offers if I do not qualify for the card?
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a offer from capital one and they approved me so I guess Chase is more picky.


Maybe for the same reason Groucho said he would refuse to join any club that would have him as a member?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 20, 2011)

AGR sends out those invitations to all of its members that do not have an AGR credit card associated with it to try and promote the credit card. They have no idea if you ever actually apply or not, much less if you actually qualify for a credit card. It's Chase that's rejecting you.

However, if you have a Capitol One card now, use it carefully for the next year or so. Be sure to make all payments on time. In the meantime, stop applying for the AGR card. In about a year and a half or so, assuming that you've done the above, give the AGR credit card another try. You'll have a better chance if you prove that you've handled the Capitol One card properly and if you don't keep applying every time you get an AGR offer.

No promises!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 20, 2011)

This was my 2nd time trying. I applyed once before in i think 08 or 09. I tried for a fingerhut card last year and was denied.


----------



## sechs (Jan 21, 2011)

Also realise that, starting at a certain point, the more that you try to get credit cards, the less likely you are to get them.

Credit issuers can see that you're applying for a lot of credit and, irrelevant of whether you get it or not, they see this as bad. This is because, while your intentions may be benign, those who are in dire monetary straights often apply for credit in order to attempt float their way through what they hope is a short rough patch; when those hopes prove utterly unfounded, they eventually default.

As Alan has suggested, spend your time building a history with the card that you have. Once your current credit inquiries age-out in about two years, you can consider trying again.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 21, 2011)

I actually had a bizarre experience along these lines that I'm planning to give Chase a call about. I applied for an increase in my AGR card limit and was denied. I actually don't take this too personally...I've only had the card a short time (the main reason is that I ran into a surprise issue with my heating bill...they did two fill-ups in one billing period, which caught me off guard; for now, my solution is simply going to be to pay the card off whenever it hits a certain threshold, and then dispense with any extra amount left on the card at the end of the month to avoid this sort of problem). Anyhow...

What got me is that two days after I was denied, I got a pre-screened card offer from Chase for another card, which just seems...kind of upside down.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 21, 2011)

Anderson said:


> What got me is that two days after I was denied, I got a pre-screened card offer from Chase for another card, which just seems...kind of upside down.


Not surprising at all. Chase goes to one of the credit bureaus and says, please provide me with the names & addresses of people who have a credit score of X or higher and after paying a fee for that, they get a list to which they mail out their offer. They don't cross check that list to see if you already have a card with them, in part because they don't get your social security number from the credit bureau.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 21, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > What got me is that two days after I was denied, I got a pre-screened card offer from Chase for another card, which just seems...kind of upside down.
> ...


I haven't looked, but isn't/shouldn't there be a way to opt out from receiving those offers from email/snailmail?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2011)

There certainly is!

https://www.optoutprescreen.com/?rf=t


----------



## MJL (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.creditkarma.com/

is a good site for checking your credit score, and hints to help raise it.

I keep getting denied because I have a different (Continental) Chase card. Chase is very picky about "churning" cards anymore. It's been a few months, so I guess I need to try again.


----------



## sechs (Jan 22, 2011)

The only problem with Credit Karma is that it only shows information from your Transunion report. Chase does not usually use Transunion when checking individuals' credit.

It is important to keep tabs on all three of the major credit bureaus, from each of which you can get a free report annually.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmmmm... As I'm looking at this thread I could not help but notice the advertisement (And a sincere THANKS for advertising here, btw) at the top of the page: "Time to rebuild your credit?" the ad asks. Now THAT is targeted marketing!


----------



## rrdude (Jan 24, 2011)

Ha! They must know tht I am here.

Posted from the iPhone ip app.......


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 24, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Hmmmm... As I'm looking at this thread I could not help but notice the advertisement (And a sincere THANKS for advertising here, btw) at the top of the page: "Time to rebuild your credit?" the ad asks. Now THAT is targeted marketing!


That's what Google does best. Target ads to you specifically. Read an email about a particular topic and then you may see an ad for that when you browse the forum.

Case in point. My wife was given a Harry and David gift subscription for their fine fruits to be sent once a month. we hadn't received January's so I emailed them from their web site. Now I see Harry and David ads on the top of the forum.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Jan 24, 2011)

I've been getting 3 - 4 AGR offers a week... sometimes the identical offer to the same name on the same day.


----------



## anir dendroica (Feb 1, 2011)

After getting about 15 of those offers in the mail I finally looked into it and, with the promise of 12,000 instant AGR points and no annual fee, decided to apply. Ended up with a Platinum card and only 6,000 points, but I'm not complaining. The annoying part is that the next week I got yet another offer, with the incentive raised to 30,000 points. So if I had waited I would have had another free trip home for the holidays


----------



## The Journalist (Feb 15, 2011)

Chase seems MUCH finickier with their MasterCards than their Visas. I have two Chase Visas (AAA and Amazon) that I've paid in full religiously but it's took me a long time to qualify for the AGR MasterCard.


----------



## Rider (Mar 19, 2011)

>>The only problem with Credit Karma is that it only shows information from your Transunion report. Chase does not usually use Transunion when checking individuals' credit.<<

I just applied for the card and was refused by Chase, they cited a Transunion report. I went and looked at the report, then called Chase and we discussed it briefly, and they approved me on the spot.

I think it's worth the phone call - it was easy.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 20, 2011)

What is the best deal out there for the number of free points for applying for an AGR card. I saw wifey using a non-rewards card (a major sin)


----------



## amamba (Mar 20, 2011)

The best I have heard of is 36K for AgR. On flyertalk someone suggested a continental card with 50k bonus, then you just have to transfer points to AGR. Personally I am wary of continental anything at this point because it is unclear what will happen with reciprocity to AgR when united merger is complete.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 20, 2011)

If your credit can take it, I'd go for the Continental 50k card offer now while it's still available. Mrs. Ispolkom and I both applied for it at the beginning of the year, and all our points are safely nestled in our AGR accounts now. (Actually, we applied for a 30k offer, and then when we hear about the 50k offer we shamelessly begged for the extra miles. I got 20k. Mrs. Ispolkom got 25k. Everyone likes her more than me.)

My experience with the Northwest-Delta merger is that things take an extraordinary amount of time. I'd guess that you have until the end of the year before OnePass goes away. Naturally I am just guessing, so YMMV.


----------

